# Hemlock killing insect found in Ohio



## epicklein22 (Jan 27, 2012)

This stuff seems to never stop. Ash, black walnut. hemlocks. Hope we can control this. I love hemlocks.

Hemlock-killing pest found in Ohio forest - Toledo Blade


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jan 28, 2012)

No kidding, damn chinese, always giving us bad bugs


----------



## Rookie1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for sharing Andy.:msp_smile:


----------



## ATH (Jan 29, 2012)

Hemlock Wooly Adelgid has been in VA, NC, TN, etc... for decades. When I was in SW Virginia 15 years ago, you could hardly find a hemlock without an infestation. I am surprised it has taken this long to show up in Ohio. I think the big thing is that there just isn't that much hemlock in OH. It is a big problem, but it is no EAB...


----------



## AT sawyer (Jan 29, 2012)

Damn things ruined all the hemlocks in Shenandoah. Good news is there's a predator for them:

SEO - Predator Beetles Released In Jocassee To Battle Hemlock Woolly Adelgids


----------



## SamGerald (Mar 12, 2012)

Reminds me a lot of stink bugs, which also came over from Asia I believe and can wreak serious havoc although not on trees like these pests, but on homes and such.


----------

